# Which bird do you want in the passenger seat next to you?



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest as there aren't many comments on the ideal hot eye candy to go with your new GT-R! 

So, apart from your Wife/Girlfriend, out of all the females (celebs etc) in the world, who would you want on the seat next to you in your new GT-R? (Or on the back seat for that matter.......)

This is purely a matter of personal taste! Which three girls would you choose?

My three choices are:

Rachel Stevens, Kate from Lost (Evangeline Lilly) or The Ginger One from Girls Aloud (we all have our kinks!):

Rachel Stevens










Evangeline Lilly










Nicola Roberts


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Miss Lilly, obviously.

Stevens looks like she's been hit in the face with a shovel - seen her in profile?, totally flat face - and the other one is, well, ginger. Pubes like three amp fuse wire. EEeeeewwwwww!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

something with some Breasts would be nice. :chuckle: 

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not fussy - something with a pulse would be nice...


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

The choice isn't from the three I have come up with, you can have ANY three you want!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Denise Richards, Kristin Kreuk, Teri Hatcher or Amanda Tapping to name but a few


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

Johnny Depp, Johnny Depp & Johnny Depp pleeze


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Before some of her forum stalkers - you know who you are - chime in, Booty-licious!


:wavey:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah ,not keen on shovel face either.Melissa George for me everytime :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

stealth said:


> Yeah ,not keen on shovel face either.Melissa George for me everytime :smokin:


Old skool. I like it :bowdown1:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ho ho*



ru' said:


> I'm not fussy - something with a pulse would be nice...


ROFLMAO


Hmmm. Megan Fox. :bowdown1: 

Alternatives: Amy Smart, Keira Knightly, Angelina Jolie.

Oh, to have the youth, good looks, shitloads of money, the opportunity and the balls to attempt to chat 'em up. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

First dibs on Kelly Brook

(up your Robbie!)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

no bird,no passenger seat,just one recaro racingseat and up to the Nürburgring!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Old skool. I like it :bowdown1:



She's a babe (well I think so) ,typical girl next door type ,I like em like that


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> First dibs on Kelly Brook


I think you'll find that's sloppy seconds Mook.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

:


EvolutionVI said:


> no bird,no passenger seat,just one recaro racingseat and up to the Nürburgring!


Thats a bit Gay :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm with Ru' opcorn:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I wonder how many posts get deleted by mods when these types of threads come up ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

only ones that diss my Kelly 

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> only ones that diss my Kelly
> 
> mook


I thought we'd established that she is, in fact, my Kelly.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Listen bitch, Banning you wouldn't be the hardest thing i'd done today!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll re-register as Yunis1 or 7speed.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you have no idea how tempting a 24 hour ban would be.

Hand her over boyo!

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Racist!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Jessica Alba 

or Megan fox


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Racist!


you mean Raicst?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

for me my wife first of course

then Lilly

(for some reason the wife hates Lilly)

R


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Bajie said:


> I wonder how many posts get deleted by mods when these types of threads come up ...


I'd love to understand the rationale for banning a post like this......it would be a real shame if I found we are still in an over the top, narrow minded, PC society. :banned: 

A celebration of the female form combined with one of the greatest performance cars ever is surely a thing to behold? :clap:

Can I have another three please? :smokin:


----------



## Roly5 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cathrine Jenkins without any doubt, no need for three LOL

Roly


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Roly5 said:


> Cathrine Jenkins without any doubt,


A friend of my younger sister.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Face it, good looking women will not jump into a GT-R, something with big spoilers, vents and and has turbos will make you look like Mr small weener while you dumping your HK$ SSQ valve at the traffic lights.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*True*



Sidious said:


> Face it, good looking women will not jump into a GT-R, something with big spoilers, vents and and has turbos will make you look like Mr small weener while you dumping your HK$ SSQ valve at the traffic lights.


Which is precisely why threads like this are so much FUN.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> I'm with Ru' opcorn:


Ewww, I meant a female with a pulse lol...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

stealth said:


> Yeah ,not keen on shovel face either.Melissa George for me everytime :smokin:


ive just remebered (thanks to google) how impressive her breasts were in that playboy shoot :smokin: 

hubba hubba


mook


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Sidious said:


> Face it, good looking women will not jump into a GT-R, something with big spoilers, vents and and has turbos will make you look like Mr small weener while you dumping your HK$ SSQ valve at the traffic lights.


PMSL


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

out of those 3, Evangeline Lilly everytime.

rather have her in my bed then in my car though .

rachel stevens looks pretty hot, but I darent wake up next to her when she isnt wearing make up...


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Rhona Mitra :bowdown1: , Nikki Cox  , Vida Guerra


----------



## Gymbob (Mar 27, 2008)

All of them obviasly...


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Kirsty gallagher,holly willoughby and i`d even have a punt at natasha kaplinsky,bit of posh totty!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

raggatip said:


> Kirsty gallagher,holly willoughby and i`d even have a punt at natasha kaplinsky,bit of posh totty!


Well thats a new name for it


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

LivingMovie said:


> Rhona Mitra :bowdown1:


On a bit of a TR1 trip, eh?

Nice.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

anyone of these will do top 100

Not about having some stuck up famous bird next to you, been there done that  










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd pass on any three just to have a certain young Swiss lady called Sarah next to me in my car ..... oh wait a mo. I did on Saturday !  Result :thumbsup:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

1, eva mendes


2, danni minogue


3, gillian tayforth (think about it.)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

1. Angelina Jolie
2. Cheryl Cole
3. Avril Lavigne


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Nah, You lot got it all wrong!*

This is who you should be having sat beside you:
Google Image Result for http://lh5.google.com/stojanoskislave/RyjZZBHw_yI/AAAAAAAACT0/e2dga4cEwok/20070312-Alina.Vacariu.HQ.10.jpg

Alina Vacariu  

Just perfect, with the 'Girl Next Door' looks too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

^That my friend is a nice pair of legs^
Can we see a pic of the rest of her please?:squintdan 

Ps. That's a really short stumpy Knob you have there :chuckle:


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

This post seems to have received quite a few responses since yesterday at 4.35pm! This will be the 49th in 16 hours.........

I can't stop looking at Evangeline Lilly!


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

sky 1t said:


> This is who you should be having sat beside you:
> Google Image Result for http://lh5.google.com/stojanoskislave/RyjZZBHw_yI/AAAAAAAACT0/e2dga4cEwok/20070312-Alina.Vacariu.HQ.10.jpg
> 
> Alina Vacariu
> ...


Not next door to me!!!!
If she was she definitely wouldn't be able to leave her pants on the washing line.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> Face it, good looking women will not jump into a GT-R, something with big spoilers, vents and and has turbos will make you look like Mr small weener while you dumping your HK$ SSQ valve at the traffic lights.


oh dear, a bit of bitterness there, where might that come from??

There's a better way of putting it - men who don't need help getting laid, and are hung more than adequately, need not bother with fancy Italian machinery and can drive where the REAL goods are at - a fully TUNED GT-R.

Had lots of white girlfriends, actually, only white chicks in the States, but once you go Asian, can't go back to caucasian!


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

It can only be Evangeline Lilly.... The Ginger One from Girls Aloud? What the hell was I thinking of yesterday?!























































GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Jessica Alba
Angelina Jolie
Gemma Atkinson


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd have a bluetit! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

different one everyday.........


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

or this one - if I had to choose the two most beautiful products of Japan, it'd be the GT-R, and her:

























in fact, she reminds me of a spec'ed and built GT-R - innocent and harmless looking on the outside, but under the hood....watch out!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> I'd love to understand the rationale for banning a post like this......
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mate, I wasn't thinking of posts being deleted for political correctness.
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Mate, I wasn't thinking of posts being deleted for political correctness.
> 
> Heather Brooke.
> Won't even attempt to post a picture.



Dirty Boy!

Actually saying that, Alison Angel would be a nice addition...


:nervous: 


Mook


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, down in one.

Teagan Presley FTW


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> Before some of her forum stalkers - you know who you are - chime in, Booty-licious!
> :wavey:


LOL @ Moley :chuckle: 

Now my choices of men? Hmmmmm....

1. Daniel Craig - wearing those tiny swimming thingys....MMMMMM

2. Matthew McConaughey - MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

3. And one very hunky person off the GTR Register!!!!! :wavey:


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my three passengers! 

Jennifer Ellison









Kyla Cole

Sarah Peachez


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i'd remove the last two pics mate, kids can access this forum....


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> i'd remove the last two pics mate, kids can access this forum....


Too right - :banned: :banned: :banned:

You lot should really concentrate on the road!! :runaway: (maaan, I love these smilies!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :chuckle: :flame: )ha ha


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Booty-licious said:


> LOL @ Moley :chuckle:
> 
> Now my choices of men? Hmmmmm....
> 
> ...


No men suggestions allowed - get your own thread!!! uke:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My girlfriend is more than good enough for my passenger seat.


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Trev said:


> My girlfriend is more than good enough for my passenger seat.


LOL, did you see the start of the thread? Apart from your Wife/Girlfriend......or Mum.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Trev said:


> My girlfriend is more than good enough for my passenger seat.


Awwwwww that's very sweet! 

By the way....add me again on facebook...lost about ten people from it..no idea why and you were one of them.

:smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> No men suggestions allowed - get your own thread!!! uke:  - LOL, did you see the start of the thread? Apart from your Wife/Girlfriend......or Mum.


Don't get your thong in a twist girlfriend :thumbsup: we'll play by your rules...but just this once :lamer:


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not wearing a thong, I'm wearing tights...... :smokin:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I think it only fair to ask*



NissanGT-Ruk said:


> I'm not wearing a thong, I'm wearing tights...... :smokin:


Where? (Oh, this could backfire SOOOOO badly. )


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

jae said:


> Where? (Oh, this could backfire SOOOOO badly. )


LOL, sometimes under my red underpants, sometimes under my green smock!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> LOL, sometimes under my red underpants, sometimes under my green smock!


In that case....I'd have you sitting next to me in mine then! You could be my token bird!!!!! HA HA HA HA

:squintdan 

:chuckle: big hugz :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL! Booty's beehatch


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

jae said:


> Where? (Oh, this could backfire SOOOOO badly. )



Huh?Where?


----------



## NissanGT-Ruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Booty-licious said:


> In that case....I'd have you sitting next to me in mine then! You could be my token bird!!!!! HA HA HA HA
> 
> :squintdan
> 
> :chuckle: big hugz :chuckle:


Oh go on then, but no touching..........


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Lilly will do the thing for me!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

NissanGT-Ruk said:


> Oh go on then, but no touching..........


Honey my hands will be on the wheel....I think you should sit on yours  

:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

one that can read a map and learn to take constructive advise

and doesnt keep asking to stop off somewhere to take a pee

(is that jsut girls in essex? or other people find that)


----------

